# Taxes on incomes



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

How long before those in charge figure out that one way of resolving Dubai's ecconomic woes is to impliment taxes on expat incomes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You've not been in the ME very long have you? This discussion has been going on for years and nothing has happened. Qatar has recently announced a tax on corporate income, but no one knows when & how that'll be introduced.

The UAE will not introduce income tax. They would never manage to collect it and having such a thing would mean that lots of expats would leave. They cannot afford to have that happen, so it's a no-goer. If anything we'll get VAT/Sales Tax, which you may not be aware has been on the cards for sometime.

A little less of the ill-informed scaremongering wouldn't go amiss. Thank you.

-


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You've not been in the ME very long have you? This discussion has been going on for years and nothing has happened. Qatar has recently announced a tax on corporate income, but no one knows when & how that'll be introduced.
> 
> The UAE will not introduce income tax. They would never manage to collect it and having such a thing would mean that lots of expats would leave. They cannot afford to have that happen, so it's a no-goer. If anything we'll get VAT/Sales Tax, which you may not be aware has been on the cards for sometime.
> 
> ...


Your condesending assumptions are not even close. I've been working though out ME on projects since 1986 and unlike your pampered expats in Dubai I was there before 90% of what exists today. 

And it dosen't matter how many times an issue has been tabled it will eventually happen. The collection issue is a no brainer, the tax will be implimented and collected by the employer.

With regards to ill informed scare mongering I have been on the inside with the movers and shakers, you have no idea what is being considered... If you think UAE won't impliment taxes then hang on to your hat


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

All this guy does is moan, give it a rest...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Do we have a ignore button so I dont have to listen to this bloke anymore?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah on some forums, you can just block people and don't see their responses... that would be great on this one...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hes like a troll who never made it, 

It seems who ever came here and didn't make any money hates the place, pity for them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

merlin the learned said:


> Your condesending assumptions are not even close. I've been working though out ME on projects since 1986 and unlike your pampered expats in Dubai I was there before 90% of what exists today.
> 
> And it dosen't matter how many times an issue has been tabled it will eventually happen. The collection issue is a no brainer, the tax will be implimented and collected by the employer.
> 
> With regards to ill informed scare mongering I have been on the inside with the movers and shakers, you have no idea what is being considered... If you think UAE won't impliment taxes then hang on to your hat



Do stop making a fool of yourself. I was not being condescending but it is apparant that you do not know half of what you think. Some of us on this board have been here a while and have many connections, but manage not to mention this everytime we post. 

Continue to be rude, to a moderator in particular, and you will not last long.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

marc said:


> hes like a troll who never made it,
> 
> It seems who ever came here and didn't make any money hates the place, pity for them.


lol, happens everytime. They lose thier job or somthing makes them mad they go straight for google and search "Dubai forums" come here, sign up, and then start making these "why dubai sucks" posts. But I cant help myself and have to feed the trolls. :confused2:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahah i know, i cant help it either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It comes across that you two are just very bored and have nothing better to do lol

Jo xxx


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> It comes across that you two are just very bored and have nothing better to do lol
> 
> Jo xxx



I'm not working anymore, Dubai is over, kaput, finished, dead, deceased. :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marc said:


> I'm not working anymore, Dubai is over, kaput, finished, dead, deceased. :ranger:


Probably cos you lot have spent too much time playing on the forum instead of working hard!!!!!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol true, but jojo its Thursday  no work to do today.....!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It comes across that you two are just very bored and have nothing better to do lol
> 
> Jo xxx


I have somthing better to do, but I dont want to do it, so I sit here bored.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Do we have a ignore button so I dont have to listen to this bloke anymore?


You have, its called turn off because SUITABLE FOR MATURE ADULTS ONLY - DO NOT READ IF CHALLANGED BY POSSIBLE CHANGE


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

merlin the learned said:


> As for Big, in my country we call your type "Potty mouth" or extremis excreatia vomitus
> 
> Please feel free to respond with your *increadible* wit or what passes for intelligence in your particular trailer park


Your spelling speaks for the amount of intelligence you have. :tongue1:
In my country they would call you Grande Bodacious Defecator. Take a hike mac, you only wish you could afford 1 of my trailers. Give mommy and daddy thier internet back kid before you get in trouble.


----------

